# Southwest Ohio Taxidermy



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone in SW Ohio have any recommendations on a taxidermist if I want to get a European mount done of my buck this year? I've never had any taxidermy done before and was curious. I guess I feel like its harder to screw up a european mount than a full shoulder mount. Let me know what you guys think, or what your previous experiences are. If you have names/numbers that would be appreciated too!


----------

